# Vintage moving signs. (chasers n' stuff...)



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.urbanremainschicago.com/products/artifacts-accessories/devices-components/antiquated-electrical-devices.html

http://www.dynapacrotating.com/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh and welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Go over to Las Vegas and tour the sign junkyard. There's a guy who hoards all the old signs as places on the strip get demolished.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe the most common chaser is and was Signatrol.

They show up on Ebay once in a while and are fun to play with. or you can buy new.

http://greatlakessignproducts.com/fms/model-33-chaser/


----------



## AlbertL (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting - I too am very interested in old electric signs and their electromechanical controls!

I think you'll like this video:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

It really is a thing of the past in Vegas.
The Circus Circus still has sequential neon and bulb chasing on the exterior.
Incandescent chasing lamps where changed to florescent lamps, then LED, then torn down. Bill's Gambling Hall was a good example. Now that's all gone.
Downtown they still may have some.

The Old Station Casinos had some of that with the letter boards.
They would pay a sign company to change the sign letters from a boom truck what seemed like every day. They finely phased that out in favor of a LED video that they can program from inside.

Now it's all about LED video walls. Inside, outside, conventions, to giant signs.
Even LED them video walls can take a lot of power.
That and just plane flat screen monitors used as signs inside. 

The Westgate has / had the tallest sign at 362'. It collapsed in 1994 from 78 mph winds, but was rebuilt. They say the same GC that engineered the sign designed the Luxor, another engineering fail that was self imploding before completion.

Few major strip properties that never were built with lighted signs was the Venetian, Palzzo, & Venecia. They only had the name painted down the side. The Palazzo originally also read Venetian down the side. About 2011 they put LED programmable letters down the side. We added a bunch of lighted signs around the property, nothing special.

City Center never had any signs because with the recession MGM was about bankrupt. They finely got signs up. Now it's a C-block fest between the other properties who can block out the other properties sign.

Some of those signs have so many ladders and catwalks it's like Donkey Kong, and a PITA to go back down to get something.


----------

